# NATIONAL TEST PILOT SCHOOL....



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

How many '35 Draken do they have and what are they used for?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> How many '35 Draken do they have and what are they used for?



I think right now they are operating 5 and they are used for test pilot/ flight test engineer training. I don't know if all 5 are airworthy,


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know the awnser to the question but if its anything like the moire Test Pilot Training scheme they will use all types of aircraft to ensure the Test Pilots experience everything they can. 
Currently the ETPS use everything from WW2 Harvards to SAAB Grippens amongst others as well as a Hawk and a Beagle Basset which can be adapted to respond differently. They also borrow other aircraft both civilian and millitary depending on the need. 
I would expect the NTPS to have a similar range.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is the NTPS inventory.

NTPS accomplishes syllabus training primarily in the fleet of 37 aircraft listed below. Other aircraft (A-4, Cessna Citation, S-211, T-38, variable stability Learjet, etc.) are leased for specific curriculum requirements.



AM3 Bosbok

The Aeitalia Aermacchi Bosbok is a single engine, piston propeller, high wing, conventional (i.e., tailwheel) aircraft. It was designed for the military missions of forward air controller, reconnaissance, and light utility. The engine is a 320 HP Lycoming-Piaggio six-cylinder supercharged engine. The aircraft is capable of carrying a crew of two or may be configured to carry small cargo loads. The maximum takeoff weight is 3858 lbs. The aircraft is capable of very short field operations, requiring less than 1,000 ft at standard day, sea level conditions.



Aermacchi MB326M Impala

The Aermacchi Impala is a single engine jet trainer and light attack aircraft. It is a tandem, two-seat aircraft with a basic weight of 5,500 lbs and a maximum weight of 9,600 lbs, capable of carrying external stores on six underwing stations. The aircraft is powered by a single Rolls Royce Viper MK22-1 engine rated at 2,500 lbs static sea level thrust. Limiting speed is 450 KCAS or 0.8 Mach. The aircraft’s service ceiling is in excess of 40,000 ft and the load factor limits are +7.5/-2.5 g’s. The aircraft is equipped with Martin Baker ejection seats capable of zero speed, zero altitude ejections.



Beech-35 Bonanza

The “V” tail Beechcraft B35 Bonanza is a single-engine, piston-propeller, tricycle retractable gear aircraft capable of carrying four people. It is powered by a Continental E225-8 six cylinder engine capable of producing 225 HP at 2,650 RPM. The propeller is a constant speed Hartzell two-bladed propeller. Maximum weight is 3,060 lbs with a fuel capacity of 44 gallons.



Beech 76A Duchess

The Beechcraft B-76 “Duchess” is a four placed twin piston-engine aircraft with engines that rotate in opposite directions. The aircraft is instrumented for both performance and flying qualities flight test. This aircraft can also be used as light aircraft chase plane.



Bell OH-58C Kiowa

The Bell OH-58 is a versatile all metal light observation helicopter, used for observation, scout, and command and control in the US and overseas military forces. The cockpit provides side-by-side seating for a crew of two, seats for two passengers in the rear compartment, and has provisions for an XM-27E1 7.62mm minigun armament system. In addition, the FRI OH-58C has an advanced instrumentation system specifically developed for recording performance and flying qualities data.



Bell 212 / UH-1N

The Bell UH-1N is a highly versatile all metal, twin-engine, utility transport helicopter with a fixed skid type landing gear. The cockpit has side-by-side seating for a crew of two and seating for up to 13 passengers in the cabin/cargo area. It is capable of operating from prepared or unprepared take-off or landing areas under both VFR or IFR, day or night. The National Test Pilot School’s UH-1N Helicopter originally operated as a test aircraft in the Canadian Armed Forces, is night vision goggle compatible, and is equipped with a forward looking infrared camera system, low airspeed sensing system, and a external cargo suspension unit. It is fully instrumented for flight testing.



Cessna 150/152

The Cessna C-150/152 is a high wing, single piston-engine two place monoplane. The aircraft are excellent flight test training platforms and because of radio configuration (UHF and VHF) can be used as an airborne Range Safety.



Cessna 441 Conquest

The Cessna Model 441 Conquest is a twin-engine turboprop, tricycle retractable gear aircraft capable of carrying up to eleven people. The aircraft is powered by two Garrett TPE331 fixed shaft turboprop engines, flat rated at 636 HP. The propellers are constant speed, full feathering and reversing Hartzell three-bladed propellers. Maximum weight is 9,850 lbs with a maximum fuel capacity of 3,183 lbs. The pressurized cabin allows cruise at altitudes up to 35,000 ft with typical speeds of 260 KTAS with a fuel flow of approximately 300 lbs/hr.



Cirrus SR22

The Cirrus Design SR22 is a single-engine, piston-propeller, tricycle fixed gear aircraft capable of carrying four people. It is powered by a Teledyne Continental IO-550-N six cylinder engine capable of producing 310 HP at 2,700 RPM. The propeller is a constant speed Hartzell three-bladed propeller. Maximum weight is 3,400 lbs with a fuel capacity of 81 gallons. At a typical cruise speed of 200 mph TAS the fuel flow is approximately 15 gal/hr at 65% power. The aircraft is equipped with an emergency Airframe Parachute System, electronic flight instruments (Avidyne PFD), a three axis autopilot, dual Garmin 430 navigation systems, a large multifunction display (Avidyne FlightMax), sidestick controls for pitch and roll, and a single power lever to control both manifold pressure and RPM.



DeHavilland DH-140 Dove

The De Havilland DH-104 “Dove” is a twin piston-engine, low-wing, light transport aircraft that has been fully instrumented to perform performance and flying qualities flight test. It has permanent multiple calibrated pitot-static systems capable of performing pace/chase missions. The aircraft can accommodate two crew members and six engineers at instrumentation stations.


DeHavilland Chipmunk

The De Havilland DHC-1B “Chipmunk” is a low wing, single piston-engine, fully castoring tailwheel, tandem two seat monoplane. The aircraft is fully acrobatic and capable of spin demonstration..


Hughes 369 Cayuse

The Hughes 369 helicopter is an all metal, single engine, light utility rotary wing aircraft. The 369 is powered by an Allison 250-C18 engine and is fully instrumented for engineering flight test. The Hughes 369 is the civilian version of the US Army’s OH-6A.


Firecracker NDN-1

The NDN Firecracker is a single-engine, piston-prop aircraft designed as a military trainer. The aircraft is a prototype and the aircraft never entered production. It is operated in the Experimental category. The aircraft configuration is a tandem two seat aircraft with retractable tricycle landing gear. It is powered by a Lycoming IO-540 engine of 260 HP driving a Hartzell three-bladed propeller. The fuel and oil systems are suitable for inverted flight. Maximum takeoff weight is 2,840 lbs.



L-13 Blanik

Sailplane


MBB Bo-105M

The Bo-105M was originally in service with the German Army as a Liaison and Observation Helicopter. It is a military derivative of the civil Bo-105CB. A light weight, twin-engine, multipurpose helicopter, it incorporates a hingeless main rotor with a high hinge offset. Maximum takeoff weight is 5280 pounds and it is powered by two Rolls-Royce – Allison 250-C20B engines of 420 SHP each. The cockpit is configured for Night Vision Goggles, and it incorporates an ASN 128 Doppler Navigation System, as well as normal IFR navigation equipment. A Mast Moment Indicator is standard equipment.



Piper PA-28-140

The Cherokee PA-28 “Piper” is a low wing, single piston-engine four place monoplane. This particular PA-28 is experimental as it has been modified with the following structural changes: full span wise flaps, spoilers for roll control, and dive brakes on the upper and lower center portions of both wings. The aircraft can fly at high approach angles ( 10+ degrees) while still maintaining glide path, touchdown point and airspeed control (low L/D approach).



Saab J/SK-35XD Draken

The premier aircraft in our fleet is the Saab J/SK-35XD Draken. We have two J-35 single-seat aircraft and four SK-35 two-seaters. These ex-Royal Danish Air Force mach 2 fighters are ideal platforms for weapons captive-carry and deployment testing, with seven weapons hardpoints and two camera pod hardpoints. Additionally, one SK-35 is configured for superstall and spin training.



Saberliner NA-265

The Sabreliner Corporation NA-265 Sabreliner is a business jet aircraft capable of carrying a crew of two and up to seven passengers. The aircraft is powered by two Pratt Whitney JT12A-8 turbojet engines producing 3,300 lbs of thrust each, static sea level conditions. Maximum takeoff weight is 20,172 lbs with a fuel capacity of 7,122 lbs of fuel. The aircraft’s certification limits include a maximum altitude of 45,000 ft, and maximum speed of 0.808 Mach or 368 KIAS. Recommended cruise at 41,000 ft requires approximately 1,400 lbs/hr total fuel flow to fly at 420 KTAS. The aircraft is equipped with a three axis autopilot, a color weather Radar, a Trimble GPS system, and a Sandel TAWS.



Sikorsky S-55 Chickasaw

The S-55 model helicopter is powered by a single Pratt and Whitney nine cyclinder radial engine rated at 700 hp. This S-55 has an external cargo suspension unit and is instrumented for basic performance and flying qualities. 



Swearingen SA-226T Merlin III

The Swearingen SA-226T Merlin III is fully instrumented for studying flight dynamics, complete with two full data reduction stations in the cabin. This aircraft is ideal for flight testing avionics systems designed to be used in cabin-class turbo-props.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, thanks a bunch chaps, much appreciated!


----------

